# بالشروق استلم شقة 165 متر بمقدم 55000 جنيه بتسهيلات 5 سنوات بدون اي دفعات اخري



## شركة الكومى (22 فبراير 2013)

[FONT=&quot]تتشرف شركة الكومى للتنمية و الاستثمار العقاري احد اكبر الشركات العقارية بالشروق و حدائق الاهرام و المدن الجديدة ان تقدم لعملائها الكرام احد مشروعاتها [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بالشروق :[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]من أروع ما أنشأت شركة الكومى [/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]تعاقد و استلم نهائيا شقة 165 متر بمقدم 55000 ج و تسهيلات على 60 شهر [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بدون اي رسوم سواء استلام ابتدائي أو نهائي أو تعاقد [/FONT][FONT=&quot]نهائي أو تعاقد يقع المشروع [/FONT][FONT=&quot]سنوات باحد المناطق الحيوية جدا بمدينة الشروق و تقع بالقرب من عدة نوادى منها نادى جرين هيلز و نادي الشروق و توجد بها الكثير من المساحات الخضراء الشاسعة و بالقرب من احياء الفيللات و بالقرب من مركز المدينة [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]حيث توجد به جميع الخدمات و جميع مواقعنا مميزة [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] ( ولو تم تسديد سعر الوحدة خلال 15 شهر سيتم احتسابها بسعر الكاش )[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]تتكون من :[/FONT][FONT=&quot]3 غرف نوم + 3 حمام + 3 ريسبشن + مطبخ +2 تراس[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]للتفاصيل[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:[/FONT][FONT=&quot]اضغط هنا[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]للاتصال[/FONT][FONT=&quot] : [/FONT][FONT=&quot] 22615137 - 22615138 – 01000054950 [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]العنوان :[/FONT][FONT=&quot]48 شارع زاكر حسين الحى السابع- مدينة نصر- القاهرة[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]عروض الاستلام الفوري : [/FONT][FONT=&quot]اضغط هنا [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]صفحتنا على الفيس بوك[/FONT][FONT=&quot] : [/FONT][FONT=&quot]اضغط هنا[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]البريد الإلكترونى :[/FONT][FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]يمكنك تسجيل استفسارك على[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الرابط : إضغط هنا [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ملحوظة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]:[/FONT][FONT=&quot] يوجد بالشركة أكثر من 30 نظام مرن للدفع و يقوم العميل بإختيار نظام السداد المناسب له من أنظمة الشركة [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]ويوجد لدينا في شقق مساحات تبدأ من 120 متر حتى 190 متر بالشروق [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ويوجد لدينا في شقق مساحات تبدأ من 130 متر حتى 205 متر بحدائق الأهرام [/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]





[/FONT]​


----------



## فهد المطلق (23 أبريل 2013)

*رد: بالشروق استلم شقة 165 متر بمقدم 55000 جنيه بتسهيلات 5 سنوات بدون اي دفعات اخري*

عرض قوي جداً و اسعار رخيصه 
موفق


 العاب  العاب فلاش  العاب 2014  hguhf  hguhf tgha  العاب اطفال  اطفال  العاب اكشن  اكشن  العاب فلاش اكشن  العاب باربي  باربي  العاب فلاش باربي  العاب بن تن  العاب ben 10  العاب بن 10  Ben 10  بن 10  بن تن  العاب فلاش بنات  العاب بنات  بنات  العاب تلبيس  العاب تلبيس بنات  تلبيس  تلبيس بنات  العاب تلوين  تلوين  العاب جاكي شان  جاكي شان  العاب دراجات نارية  دراجات نارية  العاب دراغون بول  دراغون بول  العاب دورا  دورا  العاب ديكور  ديكور  العاب ذكاء  ذكاء  العاب سبونج بوب  سبونج بوب  العاب سكوبي دو  سكوبي دو  العاب سوبر مان  سوبر مان  العاب سونيك  سونيك  العاب سيارات  العاب سيارات 2014  العاب فلاش سيارات  سيارات  سيارات 2014  العاب طبخ  العاب فلاش طبخ  طبخ  العاب قص الشعر  قص الشعر  العاب فلاش قص الشعر  العاب كرتون  كرتون  العاب ماريو  ماريو  العاب مصارعة  العاب WWE  WWE  مصارعة  العاب مغامرات  مغامرات  العاب مكياج  مكياج  العاب هانامونتانا  لعبة الكلمات المتقاطعة  الكلمات المتقاطعة  لعبة تركيب الصور  تركيب الصور  لعبة تلبيس العرائس  تلبيس العرائس  لعبة فندق العائلة  فندق العائلة  لعبة اختبر ذكائك  لعبة المزراع الطيب  المزراع الطيب  لعبة الاسئلة  لعبة اسئلة  لعبة سباق العائلة  سباق العائلة  لعبة الحياة  لعبة جاتا 1  جاتا 1  لعبة الرجل الاخضر  الرجل الاخضر  لعبة زوما  زوما  لعبة كراش الرائعة  لعبة البلياردو  العاب بباي  العاب ميكي ماوس  روبن هود  العاب ناروتو  العاب سلاحف النينجا  العاب سبايدر مان  العاب السنافر  لعبة الطيور الغاضبة  العاب الطيور الغاضبة  لعبة حصان دورا  حصان دورا  لعبة دورا الساحرة  دورا الساحرة  لعبة بن تن فلاش  لعبة مغامرات بن تن  مغامرات بن تن  اكشن بن تن  حرب بن تن  لعبة ماريو بالوتيلي  ماريو بالوتيلي  لعبة ماريو الاصلية  لعبة سونيك  لعبة غامبول التسلل والهروب  غامبول التسلل والهروب  لعبة سباق التزلج  بنات الفيس بوك  لعبة  لعبة السمكة نيمو  السمكة نيمو  لعبة كراج الطيارات  كراج الطيارات  لعبة بن تن الين فورس  بن تن الين فورس  لعبة مدينة الاهرامات  مدينة الاهرامات  لعبة سيف النار  لعبة سيف النار سبيس باور  سيف النار  لعبة قراند  قراند  لعبة الفراخ  الفراخ  لعبة سيف المعرفة  سيف المعرفة  العاب friv  friv  لعبة friv  سباق سيارات  لعبة ميماتي باش  ميماتي باش  ميماتي  لعبة وادي الذئاب  وادي الذئاب  المدرعة المدمرة  لعبة توم و جيري  توم و جيري  لعبة المهمة الصعبة  المهمة الصعبة  مغامرات ماريو  لعبة المزرعة السعيدة  المزرعة السعيدة  لعبة من سيربح المليون  من سيربح المليون  لعبة وزنك ذهب  وزنك ذهب  العاب جاتا  لعبة جاتا  مركز  مركز رفع  مركز تحميل  مركز رفع الصور  مركز تحميل الصور  مركز مطنش  مركز رفع مطنش  مركز تحميل مطنش  رفع الصور  رفع  تحميل الصور  تعارف بلاك بيري  تعارف  نشر البن  اضافات بلاك بيري  بلاك بيري  العاب بلاك بيري  برامج بلاك بيري  برودكاست  برودكاست بلاك بيري  ثيمات بلاك بيري  خلفيات بلاك بيري  خلفيات  رمزيات  رمزيات بلاك بيري  رمزيات بلاك بيري بدون حقوق  رمزيات بدون حقوق  رمزيات بلاك بيري  رمزيات من لستتي  رمزيات بي بي  رمزيات خقق  رمزيات حب  رمزيات بلاك بيري حزينه  رمزيات حزينه  رمزيات بلاك بيري جديده  رمزيات جديده  رمزيات حروف انجليزيه  رمزيات حروف  رمزيات اطفال  رمزيات حلوه  برامج بي بي  برسونالات بلاك بيري  بيرسونال بلاك بيري  بروسنال بي بي  رمزيات انمي بنات  رمزيات انمي  برودكاست شعر  برودكاست بي بي الصباح  برودكاست الصباح  برودكاست حب  برودكاست جديد  برودكاست حلوه  برودكاست بنات  رمزيات بلاك بيري اسماء  رمزيات بلاك بيري الصباح  رمزيات بلاك بيري نوم  رمزيات بلاك بيري اسلاميه  رمزيات بلاك بيري مسدسات  رمزيات بي بي اسلحة  رمزيات بلاك بيري حلويات  تحميل برنامج نمبر بوك  خلفيات بلاك بيري ورود  رمزيات بلاك بيري ورود  رمزيات بلاك بيري مع نفسك  مع نفسك  خلفيات بلاك بيري سيارات  رمزيات بلاك بيري توم كروز  صور عرض توم كروز  خلفيات توم كروز  صور عرض BBM  ثيمات بلاك بيري 9780  ثيمات بلاك بيري 9790  ثيمات بلاك بيري 9300  ثيمات بلاك بيري 9900  رمزيات بلاك بيري درفت  خلفيات بلاك بيري منوعه  رمزيات منوعه  رمزيات بي بي  رمزيات دينيه  رمزيات بلاك بيري دينيه  رمزيات بلاك بيري اسلاميه  رمزيات بلاك بيري هجولة  رمزيات بي بي خقق  رمزيات بلاك بيري تفحيط  رمزيات صدام  صور خلفيات بلاك بيري  بيرسونال بلاك بيري  زخارف بلاك بيري  نكت بلاك بيري  قروبات بلاك بيري  فيسات بلاك بيري  نكات بلاك بيري  توبيكات بلاك بيري  صور بلاك بيري  الغاء خدمة ايزي نت  رمزيات بلاك بيري قبايل  رمزيات بلاك بيري نادي الشباب  رمزيات بلاك بيري رومنسيه  رمزيات بي بي رومانسيه  رمزيات درباويه  رمزيات بلاك بيري درباويه  رمزيات نادي الوحده  رمزيات بلاك بيري نادي الهلال  رمزيات بلاك بيري نادي الاهلي  رمزيات بلاك بيري نادي الاتحاد  خلفيات بلاك بيري بولد  خلفيات بلاك بيري حب  خلفيات بلاك بيري اطفال  خلفيات بلاك بيري رومنسيه  خلفيات بلاك بيري كيرف  خلفيات بلاك بيري شباب  خلفيات بلاك بيري حزينه  خلفيات بلاك بيري تورش  اختصارات بلاك بيري  تحميل برامج بلاك بيري  برامج بلاك بيري 8520  حالات بلاك بيري  برنامج تصوير الشاشه بلاك بيري  صور جوال جالكسي  خلفيات جالكسي تاب  رمزيات اي فون  رمزيات BBM  خلفيات بلاك بيري كوريه  عالم التقنيه  صور  صور مطنش  صور 2014  اغلفة فيس بوك  صوررومنسيه  صور اغلفة فيس بوك  اغلفة فيس بوك دينية  اغلفة فيس بوك اسلامية  اغلفة فيس بوك حب  اغلفة فيس بوك عربي  اغلفة كتب psd  اغلفة فيس  اغلفة رومانسية للفيس بوك  اغلفة للفيس بوك  صور الفنان قصي حاتم العراقي  صور الفنان قصي حاتم  صور الفنان حمد اشكناني  صور الفنان عادل محمود  صور الفنان الوسمي  صور الفنان عيسى عبدالله  صور الفنان مايد عبدالله  صور الفنان ماهر زين  صور الفنان محمد رمضان  صور الفنان محمد نور  صور الفنان محمود شكري  صور الفنان احمد السقا  صور الفنان احمد عز  صور الفنان حسام الرسام  صور الفنان احمد شعيب  صور الفنان تومي عمران  صور الفنان ماجد المهندس  صور الفنان شاهد كابور  صور الفنان تامر حسنى  صور اللاعب رونالدينهو  صور اللاعب انس بني ياسين  صور اللاعب محمد الداوود  صور اللاعب بيبي  صور اللاعب عبدالله ذيب  صور اللاعب الشعراوي  صور اللاعب احمد هايل  صور لاعبين ريال مدريد  احدث صور اللاعبين  صور اللاعب كرستيانو  صور اللاعب كاسياس  صور اللاعب تيسير الجاسم  صور اللاعب فهد المولد  صور اللاعب رادوي  صور اللاعب اورتيجا  صور اللاعب ديفيد فيا  صور اللاعب ياسر القحطاني  صور اللاعب فالكاو  صور اللاعب مسعود اوزيل  صور اللاعب اوسكار  صور اللاعب نيمار  صور اللاعب مصطفى بصاص  صور القذافي  صور الطبيعة  صور معبرة  صور غريبة  صور رومانسية  صور اللاعب نايف هزازي  صور اللاعب توريس  صور تحشيش عراقيه  صور عيد ميلاد  صور متحركة  صور رعب  صور مضحكة  صور خلفيات  صور جميلة  صورالجماع  صور جماع  صور الجماع  وضعيات الجماع  صور روعه  صورةالجنس  صور اطفال  صور دينية  صور اسلامية  صور ورد  صور حب رومانسية  صور حب  صور قلوب  صور حزينه  صور الفراق  رسائل  رسائل جديده  رسائل مطنش  رسائل 2014  رسائل مقالب  رسائل رومانسية مصرية  رسائل شوق  رسائل حب وغرام  رسائل حب وعتاب  رسائل حب للجوال  رسائل غرامية  رسائل حب غرامية  رسائل موبايل  رسائل رمضان  مسجات رمضان  رسائل نكت  مسجات نكت  رسائل عتاب  رسائل شوق  رسائل حب قصيرة  رسائل رومانسية  رسائل رومنسية  رسائل حب رومنسية  رسائل حب جديده  رسائل حب فرنسية  رسائل حب  رسائل حب قصائد  رسائل حب  مسجات حب مصريه  رسائل مصرية  رسائل حب مصرية  رسائل رومانسية  رسائل  رسائل  رسائل  العاب  العاب فلاش  العاب 2014  العاب  العاب فلاش  العاب 2014  العاب  العاب فلاش  العاب 2014  العاب  العاب فلاش  العاب 2014  مركز  مركز رفع  مركز تحميل  مركز رفع الصور  مركز تحميل الصور  مركز مطنش  مركز رفع مطنش  مركز تحميل مطنش  رفع الصور  رفع  تحميل الصور  تعارف بلاك بيري  تعارف  نشر البن  اضافات بلاك بيري  بلاك بيري  مركز  مركز رفع  مركز تحميل  مركز رفع الصور  مركز تحميل الصور  مركز مطنش  مركز رفع مطنش  مركز تحميل مطنش  رفع الصور  رفع  تحميل الصور  تعارف بلاك بيري  تعارف  نشر البن  اضافات بلاك بيري  بلاك بيري  صور  صور مطنش  صور 2014  صور  صور مطنش  صور 2014  سكس مصرى  رمزيات صدام حسين  رمزيات  رمزيات بلاك بيري  عقارات  للبيع عقارات  عقارات الرياض -   عقارات -   منتديات -   شات صوتي -   العاب -   صور -   مركز رفع الصور -   العاب فلاش -   رسائل -   تعارف بلاك بيري -   بلاك بيري ------- thanks for thes guys i like your website ..   شات صوتي -   العاب -   صور -   مركز رفع الصور -   العاب فلاش -   رسائل -   تعارف بلاك بيري -   بلاك بيري thes is m6nsh website it's a very gooda


----------

